# Kanab Utah



## H2H1 (May 6, 2012)

Ok we have a route mapped out, we be heading out from Midland GA. to Tallulah LA. from there to OKLAHOMA CITY, OKLAHOMA to Albuquerque NM.on I40, but when we get to Albuquerque NM. going up to Gallups NM on HIway 263 or just go on over to Flaggstaff AZ then on up to Page AZ. SO THE QUESTION IS : HAS anyone ever went up Hiway 264 to page, and if so how was it. We will be traveling in a MH. We can stay on I40 to Flaggstaff then on up to Page, but would like to know how 264 is for traveling.  thanks


----------



## LEN (May 7, 2012)

Think I would go to Flagstaff. We were just at Flagstaff, 3 weeks ago(good park Greer's Pine shadows on 89) Then took 89 north to just short of Page. Then took 89 west and north through Kanab to Mount Carmel junction for Zion. The Rv park at the Mount Carmel Junction is right at the Juction and are all back ins next to the river. 12 miles to Zion and 16 dollars a night(water power sewer). Then we took 89 north to Hatch, north side of Hatch River side RV resort $35 nice laundry, pull thru's, For Bryce Canyon. The route before Kanab by the Vermilion Cliff's is worth the drive.
If you waqnt more info on the area we did most of the tourist things.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (May 7, 2012)

hey Len, thanks good info, if you can provide anymore please PM me. Thanks


----------



## LEN (May 8, 2012)

On the road today, will be home late tonight after 4 months on the road. Just spent the last 10=12  days shooting sage rats, I have a very good wife.
Will get back with you in a couple days.

LEN


----------



## LEN (May 10, 2012)

OK been real busy but getting a little time now. What kind of info are you looking for?

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (May 31, 2012)

Well we started out on the 29th. May, we are in day 3 of traveling down the road. The first night we stayed at America Casino in Victsburg MS. I only won 20.00 so that paid for our rv parking. DAY 2 we went to CHECOCTA OKL. home of Carrie Underwood. Day 3 we are in Tucumcarei, NM KOA, we would have been further down the road, but we go messed up on the time. So on day 4 we hope to get to Flagstaff AZ. Then up to Page AZ. then over to Kanab UT. So it will end up being a 5 days trip out here, and about the same going home. We will post more later.


----------



## C Nash (May 31, 2012)

Great to see you are on the road Hollis.  keep us posted


----------



## LEN (Jun 1, 2012)

Just out of Flagstaff is Walnut Canyon national monument, great little hour hike right into the pueblo's. Then north on 89 a very few miles is the Sunset  crater and the road loops back to 89. On the way in on 40 a good place to stop is Meteor crater, this is a pay to view and the tour but is well worth the stop. Are you going to the Grand Canyon? If so this is a doable drive from Flagstaff also. When you get to Zion go to the Museum and park in the lower parking area to pickup the shuttle(you MUST use this in the park to get around.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well we are home now, started out on the 29 of May, arrived in Flagstaff Az. on June 1. We was 43 miles out of flagstaff when the Motor Home clutch fan loss on of it's blades. We we have Good Sams extended service, so we called them. They in turn arranged fro a tow truck to come and get the RV. The RV was towed to Flaggstaff RV Sales and Service Co. This was 430 in the afternoon, closed till Monday. Well monday came they put in one of there bays, raised it up and found the problem. I was called and told what the damage was and that there was not one in a 100 miles. I was told it would have to be order out od Chicago and could be over nighted if I wanted it to be. I agreed and it showed up Tuesday just after lunch. By 430 my Motor Home was fixed. Now here the problem, I nor Robert call GS claimed department to get it approved, now GS will not pay for the repairs, nor the motel we was in for 4 nights. For those who have GS the claim office is only open to 4:30PM mt out of DENVER. I also burned up the tranny on the Saturn I tow A4D.Well that bad enough, but Maria BP when sky high, she has a heart problems. But no one told us that the elevation will do this, So when the MH got fixed  we just came home. Hell has happen in the West for us, AGAIN. We will not head out west again. Hell I can't afford the repairs bills. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

man,, that stinks Hollis ,, sorry for what u went thru ,, but one ??? ,, did u not hear the fan blade come off ??? i would think there would have been something "out of the ordinary type sound " if that happened ,, and as far as GS goes ,, well i have to tell what i think of that ,, and that is they do not come thru ,, i have been seen it thru alot of my customers ,, it is not worth the money ,, IMO ,, i have AAA ,, but i would not use them unless it is for a tow ,, but agian hollis ,, sorry for what happened ,, i know it put a "big " damper on u'r trip ,, i know the prob i had ,, put a damper on mine ,, but after a few cold ones and alot of walks on the beach ,, i will deal with it when i get home ,, and if the MH catches fire ,, i will fan the flames ,, :excitement::applause:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 12, 2012)

Well that's the way we rver go.  Some days are diamonds and some are mud.  Don't let it get you down Hollis.  I think most all extended warrents are bogus.  GS tow is great IMO but only used it once for road service.  Rod he did hear a loud pop when the fan blade came off.  Hollis was this the OEM fan or one that was installed later.  Fans coming off was a common thing when I was working on autos.  Always had a dread when leaning over them.  Have seen them stuck in the hood when they came off.   Glad Maria is ok now.  Plenty of CGs and things to see close by.  We are heading out and dont plan on being back until Dec so wish us luck.  A bad breakdown on the road and we will just have to live there. LOL


----------



## LEN (Jun 12, 2012)

Hollis, sorry to hear about the bad adventure. About Goodsam, do an appeal it might just go through. Don't demand just wine a little and tell them about YOUR oversight on the pre-call. I got my emergency start back by doing that. The trouble with most of the plans is the pre-approval, but it is the rule. Goodsam has paid for me each time I have had a claim but I do get the approval first. I know in a stressful situation we always don't think first and just act in what we think is or best interest.

LEN


----------



## vanole (Jun 12, 2012)

Hollis,

I agree with Len appeal it.  A bit of power sniveling may go along way.  Heck there is was enough going on with the Mrs. health etc they may cut you some slack.

Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 12, 2012)

wel.l I have a rough draft written up and Maria will type it out and make all corrections, (if there is any to correct) lol. Thanks for all the support from my  friends


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

well nash ,, i too understand about the fans ,, i took my fan off and installed a 24 inch electric fan just for that reason ,, i would hate to have a blade go thru the radiator or something else ,, but also good to hear u are out and about agian ,, we are heading home in the am ,, and hopefully my brake thingy will hold till i get home ,, i am pretty sure it will ,, since ther will be no way the tag brakes will work with the rubber line being pinched off ,, i think i really found the problem ,, i have 2 master cylinders ,, one for the main brakes and the other for just the tags ,, it is runn off of vacuum ,, but the bad thing is where it is mounted ,, right behind the duals ,, so that means it can get alot of moisture thru the vent ,, but i am gonna flush the whole brake system when i get home ,, and build something to shield that other master


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 13, 2012)

well Rod I also glad it did not hit the radiater to. I also have 2 electric fans infront of the radiater. Oh well that part is all fixed. Now come into play the dask AC, if you remember I paid the shop to replace the complete unit at a tune of $2200.00, also remember Rod put in a can of freon last year at the M&G. I sure hope I don't have to sue Mr. Cobb to get it fixed right, but I will if I have to.


----------

